# Keeping Track Of Cash Jobs



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Good point Grump.

Over to you Teetor...


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Talked to my buddy in Timmons tonight, -26C there. I have a problem with being anywhere that just being outside can kill you. Our last little to do was in '47, 2 in one small space is an all time record and anyone who chose to bail had plenty of opportunity.
They come during the summer, don't last long (Francis may be an exception) and when they leave you can do the repairs in your shorts and tee shirts. You also have a chance to meet your neighbors as you exchange house parts. Does life get any better than this?
I suppose that I could live up north, freeze my A off e v e r y s i n g l e year'
have all kinds of clothes, snow tires, heating bills, living inside like a rat in a cage.......Nah. I'll take my windstorms along with the tanned babes in bikinis and cold margueritas at the beachside tiki hut.
HMMMM. Thinking of going to the local beach for lunch tomorrow, it hit 80 here today. May be the same tomorrow about noon. Maybe I'll get some shrimp and do a little surf fishing while watching the babes and eating lunch.
HOW GREAT DOES THAT SNOW LOOK NOW?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Trading house parts and rebuilding ones home every 4 years must be fun too. After all having your house ripped to pieces on average every 4 years will at least keep it updated and modern.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You're right Grumpy, insurance pays for it too. When all is said and done I'll have 4 properties that doubled in value in a year, add in the appreciation rate of 26-30% per annum and I may retire earlier than expected.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Dude, you are never going to retire. Just admit it now. LOL


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

OK! Semi-retire. Wait, I think that I'm doing that now.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Grumpy said:


> Dude, you are never going to retire. Just admit it now. LOL


Ha ha! I agree! Teetor is going to be like Cool Hand Luke's mama, being driven around to job sites, him laying in a big feather bed in the back of an F350 with three Cubans next to him, one holding a fancy parasol over his head to keep the sun off him, the other fanning him and pouring him lemonade and the 3rd Cuban will be in his mouth - (a big Cohiba) while he puffs away and in a gravelly voice barks out orders to his crews to do this and that before his driver takes him on to the next site.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

From what I know of Teetor, I'm sure it will be a margarita NOT lemonade!


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Pay your taxes.*

Record it as any other payment and pay taxes on it. Taxes could be lower for every one if every one would pay what they owe. Ask your self if it would be all right if the client you did work for didn't pay you because he didn't have a contract so there was no paper trail saying he owed you.

Jim Bunton


----------



## mtp (Feb 13, 2005)

The only cash in commercial work is salavage of copper and that goes in my pocket


----------



## MasterStrokes (Feb 26, 2005)

I traded my services for dental work 2 years ago. It was a good trade in my opinion. The dentist said “Oh you have great teeth:, but I knew he was being kind :Thumbs: and didn’t want to tell me I had rotten horse teeth. :cheesygri 

*stuffs face with more oats*


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

paintr56, lighten up there man.


----------



## Tom McNall (Feb 21, 2005)

You guys get cash?  Up here we trade beaver pelts for supplies. :Thumbs:


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Tom, no need to give the U.S. guys any more ammo!

With our stupid PM turning down joining the U.S.'s missile defence system, they've got enough to give us a hard time about...


----------



## Tom McNall (Feb 21, 2005)

DecksEtc said:


> Tom, no need to give the U.S. guys any more ammo!
> 
> With our stupid PM turning down joining the U.S.'s missile defence system, they've got enough to give us a hard time about...


I had nothing to do with that one man


----------



## andrewtlocke (Mar 8, 2005)

*You had to buy the supplies somehow, right?*

I don't want to rain on anyone's parade, but, there is a paper trail even with cash transactions. Who bought the materials for the job? Even if you or your customer paid cash for the materials, the supplier has record of the transaction. And then you've got money paying for materials that, what, just disappeared?

The original question was how to record cash transactions in Quickbooks. Here's how:

Create a Customer called CASH, or CAS-1, or use whatever nomenclature your company uses for customer names, create an invoice for the job, and receive the payment for that Customer. Assign the job a reference number (if you're that organized), and give it a description, and there you have it. If you don't do job names or job numbers to keep track of it all, just give the payment a description. Receive all cash payments in like manner.

This also means you HAVE to give the customer a receipt. This is the only way to make cash jobs legitimate. :Thumbs:


----------

